# AquaNano 40 LED light options



## Ruke (12 Dec 2013)

Hi quick question/discussion, i have an aquanano 40 heavily planted and dosed daily liquid carbon and weekly water changes with Easy Life Pro Fito with standard light.
I want to upgrade light to something brighter and looks nicer from the LED range
Can people recommend a good LED under hundred pounds?
I like the look of
Beamswork 6500k Planted Tropical Aquarium LED light unit *18 Inch dimensions and technical information :*
50,000 hour life span
Super slim housing
54 x .24w 6500k LED's
Fits aquariums from 17 -21 inch (45 - 55cm)
6500k
1020 Lumens

What do people think about this


----------



## James D (12 Dec 2013)

Have a scan around the lighting section, there are quite a few discussions on this subject on the first page alone (although no definitive answers!  ). I use one of these myself 58cm LED Aquarium plant Light 180 White lamps 8000K for 56~61cm tank lighting | eBay and I've got no complaints but it's by no means what you'd describe as powerful.

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rob P (12 Dec 2013)

Also



Ruke said:


> Fits aquariums from 17 -21 inch (45 - 55cm)


 
Your aquarium is 40x40x40cm so presumably the light you mention wouldn't fit.

Hello as well


----------



## Ruke (13 Dec 2013)

Thanks for advice good spot about the size i prob need to get the smaller size.
Is it worth aiming to get a good second hand led light or just get new


----------



## James D (13 Dec 2013)

I think it was Martin In China said he had a 400mm one over his tank.

I haven't seen too many secondhand LEDs but if you find one you like you may as well go for it.


----------



## Ruke (31 Dec 2013)

Thank for all the advice im going to get a Fluval Daylight Aqualife & Plant LED Nano Aquarium Lamp and then do a review on it


----------



## Alastair (31 Dec 2013)

Ruke said:


> Thank for all the advice im going to get a Fluval Daylight Aqualife & Plant LED Nano Aquarium Lamp and then do a review on it



Hi ruke, 
Im using this exact light and can tell you its a fantastic. Well worth the money and the colour it gives is fantastic. 
'Lava Negro' | UK Aquatic Plant Society im currently in the process of writing a review up of it but its great.


----------

